# Jerry West on 'Melo trade: Don't judge it yet



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK (AP) -- Jerry West believes the Carmelo Anthony trade was good for the Knicks and Nuggets, though neither may know how beneficial for a while.
> 
> Knicks fans may be questioning that as their team continues to falter. The highs and lows they feel are just part of sports, though. For West, they became a health risk.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/03/24/jerry-west-carmelo-anthony-trade-reax.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

